

Lois Lerner’s Lost Emails: Questions for the IRS - lsh123
http://sharylattkisson.com/lois-lerners-lost-emails-questions-for-the-irs/

======
BrandonMarc
What I wonder is, how do such people (Lerner, Holder, Obama) still have _any_
credibility in the minds of those who vote for them?

(well, those who vote for them receive their information through filters, just
like you and me, and so they'll probably never know that these hard drives,
laptops, data, "disappeared")

Which leads to the follow-up question: how can we get this news to reach those
who vote for these people, given they (or their filters) would avoid such a
story in the first place?

------
Sonicmouse
Thank god for people like her. While residing in this United States of Apathy,
it's good to see some people trying to make a difference.

Oh, and the IRS now had 6 more laptops "crash" that had ties to her original
emails. What a sad state of affairs.

------
lsh123
At least someone is asking good questions.

